# Who still uses a sealant with a wax on top.



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Few years ago I used to always use a sealant with a wax on top , now white car has Werkstat on it and young lads van has Illusion and wife's car has whatever I fancy putting on at the time. 
Is it I remember the good old days but I remember getting some cracking results with sealants and wax on top.

So the question is who still does it and what you using :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I ised SRP with EGP to seal it then Nattys Blue on top. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm planning on giving PB EX-P with Nattys Blue on top


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I always use a sealant & wax. Love using both


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I used Menzerna Powerlock top with Autoglym High Definition wax.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

AG EGP then wax over the top


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I use PB EX-P for sealant then depending on season: 476 wax, Victoria concurs or maybe Supernatural 

But I have always used both, then maybe use a quick detail spray once wax is dried


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Sonax PNS under Colly 915 under Sonax BSQD is currently on my silver Beemer.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

One or the other for me


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah i'll be doing it again soon.
Polishangel Master Sealant then a BMD wax.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Auto Finesse Tough Coat or Power Seal before a wax :thumb:


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

guys. can i ask while its mentioned. your saying you use extra gloss protection as a sealant. since its a liquid. then applying wax over the top. what do you guys do to prep the pad for the egp. still some quid detailer then egr on top on the pad.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Yeah i'll be doing it again soon.
> Polishangel Master Sealant then a BMD wax.


I thought about using BMD as the wax but wasn't sure what sealant would work with it.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Auto Finesse Tough Coat or Power Seal before a wax :thumb:


Are you using a Auto Finesse wax with that ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> One or the other for me


+1 me too


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

slimjim said:


> I thought about using BMD as the wax but wasn't sure what sealant would work with it.


Any polymer sealant Zaino etc
Even coatings like Max Protect, just make sure the coatings are fully cured before applying the wax.

What BMD wax do you have?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I have never even considered putting a wax on top of my sealant, my car is white and I want a clinical finish. I would surmise that waxing would take away that look or does anyone know of a white wax with no yellowing Carnauba content.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Any polymer sealant Zaino etc
> Even coatings like Max Protect, just make sure the coatings are fully cured before applying the wax.
> 
> What BMD wax do you have?


I don't but the young lads Caddy (Blue one with Bentleys)was done with one before he bought it. Still fancy getting one just to try and thought about buying a sample pot to try on a sealant.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye give it a go  I recommend Helios due to its high polymer content.

http://www.blackmagicdetail.co.uk/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=64&product_id=68

:thumb:


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Scotty Pro said:


> I have never even considered putting a wax on top of my sealant, my car is white and I want a clinical finish. I would surmise that waxing would take away that look or does anyone know of a white wax with no yellowing Carnauba content.


I have a white car too. I've used Victoria Wax, Concours Wax for summer and i think it brings out the shine.

But for winter i change wax as i want something more durable for winter weather


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

DimSum said:


> I have a white car too. I've used Victoria Wax, Concours Wax for summer and i think it brings out the shine.
> 
> But for winter i change wax as i want something more durable for winter weather


Does the waxes not give the appearance of the white paint a warm mellowing look, hard to explain myself  but I would have thought it would have changed the colour slightly.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

STUOOBY said:


> guys. can i ask while its mentioned. your saying you use extra gloss protection as a sealant. since its a liquid. then applying wax over the top. what do you guys do to prep the pad for the egp. still some quid detailer then egr on top on the pad.


I've only ever applied EGP by foam applicator, sure you could use a machine with a black Hex pad or similar but correct me if I'm wrong?

I personally think its a great sealant and does add great gloss to dark coloured cars.

It's one of my favourite products to use, the longer you leave it to cure the better :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just about to apply polish angel master sealant followed by auto finesse illusion to the white tt i am doing. 

Cure time is 1-2 hours so i will give it about 3 hours before wax.

Then top it of with sonax brillant shine qd. Just for water behaviour.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Just about to apply polish angel master sealant followed by auto finesse illusion to the white tt i am doing.
> 
> Cure time is 1-2 hours so i will give it about 3 hours before wax.
> 
> Then top it of with sonax brillant shine qd. Just for water behaviour.


Would like to see that , young lad uses Illusion so would be nice for him to see :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok i will fire up a few dslr pics in this topic after i have done. 
Another day of machining ahead. Should be done for sunday.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Menzerna PL ( 2 Coats ) with Warlock Elderweed on top . Just did this week .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Just about to apply polish angel master sealant followed by auto finesse illusion to the white tt i am doing.
> 
> Cure time is 1-2 hours so i will give it about 3 hours before wax.
> 
> Then top it of with sonax brillant shine qd. Just for water behaviour.


I would leave the sonax out..

Applying illusion over master sealant will give a great gloss with plenty depth n wetness, applying sonax bsd IMO will compromise this by giving a shine almost glassy look. Lets face it no show wax in the world is gonna have sonax bsd water behaviour so you either want one or the other.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok i will leave the sonax out. 

The water behaviour is outstanding though. 

Even snowfoam just runs off. 

Master sealant and af illusion it is.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea when I have the time. Usually do that before winter for customers. Sometimes 2 coats of Jetseal 109 and top it off w something nice and pure like SN :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I always used Powerlock with whichever wax I fancied at the time. 

Now I'm trying out waxes over a wax. Some may say it's pointless but the same can be said about the wax over sealant :lol: I've found that you can really add to a finish this way. Although it could all be an illusion. 

The combo I'm on now seems to give the most notable difference... AF Desire topped with Wolfgang Fuzion


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love using tough coat with illusion over the top on my white car, leaves it serious glossy and I think the oily wax (illusion) definitely adds something to the finish.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

gatman said:


> I've only ever applied EGP by foam applicator, sure you could use a machine with a black Hex pad or similar but correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> I personally think its a great sealant and does add great gloss to dark coloured cars.
> 
> It's one of my favourite products to use, the longer you leave it to cure the better :thumb:


no no. i'd never machine on a wax. when i said how to prep a pad. i ment just a hand applicating pad.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Never have and never will use a wax on top of a sealant. It's either one or the other for me :thumb:

Just my thing man ... :lol:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I never bother with a wax / sealant combination any more - I just use a pre-wax cleanser followed by a couple of coats of wax these days.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Scotty Pro said:


> Does the waxes not give the appearance of the white paint a warm mellowing look, hard to explain myself  but I would have thought it would have changed the colour slightly.


I'd be interested in hearing an answer to this, too.

I'm thinking of applying wax (AF Illusion) over Werkstat Jett on BMW Alpine White in order to deepen the gloss, but I don't want to lose the sharp look of the sealant.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

F10N47 said:


> I'd be interested in hearing an answer to this, too.
> 
> I'm thinking of applying wax (AF Illusion) over Werkstat Jett on BMW Alpine White in order to deepen the gloss, but I don't want to lose the sharp look of the sealant.


I did it on my White Passat CC and felt it took away the sharpness off the Werkstat . I won't be doing it again over the Werkstat.


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

was going to try polish angel master sealant with zymol concours on top would this work well?

By the way what are the name of them bentley alloys on your sons caddy?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I use two coats of CG Jetseal 109 topped off with two coats of Autosmart Wax.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Just appled the vx1 22ple to mine at the weekend there and at first before fully cured I was going to apply a coat of r222 or the blackfire black but result's showing cured am not 100% sure I will.
Have applied blackfire midnight sun over crystal and the look was stunning.


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of trying it, but I don't know a thing about sealants, so... I don't know where to begin. I'll do some research


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to apply sealant and wax on top but after a few times I noticed I couldn't tell a difference with sealant vs. sealant+wax, and I've gotten to a point to where I try to make each detail as efficient as possible, so I think adding wax on top is really just superfluous. Properly polished paint will give it the shiny wet look, LSP in my opinion is for protection, which I think sealant is better at.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I use both sealant and wax. I use AF Power Seal and last time the wax was Pinacle series 2 and top the wax with AF Tough Coat Sealant (Which in my opinion deepens the gloss of the wax and adds some extra protection.)


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Does the final sealant not remove the wax? Or is it low on solvent?


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

No, it is low on solvent - I think. Have discussed these steps with James and he gave the "all clear". The spray sealant is simply an extra layer of protection adding even more wetlook and gloss. However, I always wait 24 hours before I put on a new layer to make sure the previous one has completely hardened out.

The spray sealant is similar to Reload but with lots better looks.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Cheers matey.


----------

